# Rust Damage



## jmedic25 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey fellas,
     I am very serious about buying a used LM 60.  From the pics that the guy sent some rust damage is obvious.  I know that wont effect the function of the rig just the asthetics.  Is is as simple as a sand down and repaint.  What type of paint would you use on the outside of the cooker part.  I know most fireboxes wont hold paint so you just oil them.  Any thoughts?

http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/a...5/100_0522.jpg
http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/a...5/100_0514.jpg


----------



## seaham358 (Sep 6, 2007)

They make heat paint that you can get for that..

my question is why is the stack and firebox on the same end of the smoker?  
Won't that effect the smoking process some? 
I like it...


----------



## jmedic25 (Sep 6, 2007)

The firebox is on the stack end because the lang is a "reverse flow" smoker. There is a steel plate welded in the bottom of the smoker.  It creates a "tunnel" between the floor and the bottom of the smoker which are both solid.  There is a small hole on the opposite end of the firebox where the smoke enters the cooking chamber then travels past the meat. 
Justin


----------



## desert smokin (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice lookin rig. A wire bruch and some sandpaper should do the trick if it's just some surface rust. If it's deep and weakened the wall, it may require some metal work. From the pics, it looks like it will respond to some TLC.


----------



## seaham358 (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks justin.. I have not seen many BIG smokers so I have no idea how there made..

Bob


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 6, 2007)

To much rust, probably got cancer real bad!! P.M. me the guy's phone # and i'll chew him out for trying to sell that junk to you!!


----------



## crownovercoke (Sep 7, 2007)

If you buy it you can take a pointed auto body hammer and tap the pitted parts if the point doesnt go thru you should be ok.  I would just wire wheel on a drill or grinder and knock the rust off.  Various hardware stores sell high temp stove paint.(wood stove touch-up) or if you want to get adventurous you can go to an automotive store and buy engine paint and paint designs on there.  Remember only paint the outside.  SMOKE PAINT TASTES LIKE CRAP MAN!!!


----------



## short one (Sep 7, 2007)

If you get the smoker and have access to a 4 1/2" hand grinder, my suggestion is go to a welding supply store and get a wheel that has what looks like sand paper  layered around the outside inch and a half of the bottom of the disc. I call them blender wheels others call them flap wheels. We have been using them at work to remove flaking paint and rust from our 1000 gal. anhydrous ammonia nurse tanks. Don't forget to wear your safety glass/goggles as it will throw particals of paint. As I recall the cost in my area is in the 13-15 dollar range. One wheel should do the outside  of the smoker with no problem. This type wheel will also blend any pits that are on the exterior of the smoker to the point that you would have to  look to find them unless they are real deep. Just my .02 worth and hope this will help you.


----------



## squeezy (Sep 7, 2007)

If you can inspect it before buying ... do so, otherwise be careful!
Also, price is a big consideration ... if cheap enough, it may be worth the risk ....


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 7, 2007)

Kraylon (spelling?) makes a spray paint for repainting grills and smokers.  Sells for about $4 at Wally World.


----------



## jmedic25 (Sep 7, 2007)

My father in law owns a body shop.  I bet his boys could have that baby smooth as a baby's tush.  I guess its just like metalworking a car.
Justin


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, there you go. No bondo though!

It sure doesn't look hurt.

Shortone's suggestion looked like a go if you are inclined to do it yourself. Then squirt it with high temp. paint made for wood stoves, etc.
Or, you could take it to a sandblaster and have them blast and primer it for you, then do the high temp. paint yourself.
If it were me I'd paint the tank silver for heat retention.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Here we go again.


----------



## new-2-q (Sep 7, 2007)

I just got done building a backyard smoker. I was really pleased with the paint that I used. The paint code that I used is (black 270) it is a 1200* high temp paint. Here is the link to it. 

http://www.stovepaint.com/Products/Products.asp?ID=1

I called the company and got a gallon. It was $30.75 and shipping was $27.00. The shipping was so much do to it being flammable. I have done the seasoning and one cook on it and it seems that it is going to hold up just fine.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 7, 2007)

great looking smoker. that pic is after how many cooks? and where do you live btw? (not nosey just wondering if you are on a coast w/ inshore salty winds & say gulf coast humidity)- that really makes a difference


----------



## new-2-q (Sep 7, 2007)

That was on monday. I was my second time.I live in the panhandle of Florida.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 7, 2007)

i followed the link & saw- not recommended for..
immersion
cooking surfaces
(lack of better terms)firebox use.

but then again noone(paint manuf.) will recommend that.
chances are on the coast of the gulf it will rust a bit but thickness & upkeep will take care of most of that- just make sure you dump your ashes after each cook -especially before a rain & you will be ok-depending on the surface rust - repaint & (sounds weird) oil up the outside a bit(the firebox). ash+salt air+rain=rust times 10.that pit should last you 10 years @ least. people here may think it crazy advice but i've lived & operated a steel hulled shrimpboat on the coast of texas for over 20 yrs & we never degrease the engine room & it's the most rustfree space on board..just like yer well seasoned smokechamber.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 7, 2007)

You can find the answer to those questions about this type smoker-cooker in *This Post*...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...

Hope this will help!...


Until later...


----------



## squeezy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm confused, you say use silver paint for heat retention? It has been my experience that black retains heat and silver or white reflects heat ...
Perhaps you or someone else can help me understand this!


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh please don't get him started again!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 7, 2007)

Too late. I'm started.
It is a really hard concept for some folks to understand, BUT- 
Flat black allows infrared radiation (heat) to pass through very easily. Silver or white reflect infrared (as you said), as do polished surfaces. That is why propane tanks are silver or white, to reflect external heat and keep them cooler.
Now, visualize this - there are two sides to a coat of paint, one you can see, the other side is against whatever is painted with the paint AND IS THE SAME COLOR. A coat of silver paint on a smoker will reflect infrared, both from the outside (from the sun for example) and from the INSIDE, from your fire - that heat is reflected back into the smoker. Therefore it helps retain that heat inside your smoker and helps you use less fuel. Black, on the other hand, allows infrared to readily pass through it. So the heat inside your smoker is passing right through to the atmosphere.
Joe Q. Smoker painted the very first smoker built black like his wood stove, and they have been black ever since. It was passed down from all those wood stoves that were black so they would radiate as much heat as possible. Wood stoves have fire in them and are black, smokers have fire in them and, therefore, should also be black, right? Wrong.
Go here and read about infrared theory -

http://www.x20.org/library/thermal/infrared.htm

Enjoy.


----------



## squeezy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bubba warned me! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This will take some time for me to digest ... however, the first thing that pops into my tiny brain is ... How can silver paint against the outside of the smoker reflect heat through the metal inside? .... wouldn't the paint need to be on the inside to do this?


----------



## tonto1117 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, like I said before this one really got me thinking(scary...I know
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) But was thinking Mike.....maybe you should paint one of those GOSM'S and report back to us


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope. The infrared passes right through the metal. Check out the link and read a bit on infrared theory. And think about the inside of that smoker, flat black from all that smoke.
I knew I never should have said anything. It's technical, but it is for real. Used thermography for years troubleshooting locomotive problems. One of the best tools we had.


----------



## squeezy (Sep 7, 2007)

Very interesting and educational ... thanks!

So ... would we reap any benefit to painting the outside of our smokers to white or silver? Or is the difference negligible?

I just love learning new things ....


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 8, 2007)

There would be some benefit, how much? Can't say until it is tried and checked out. Tonto is right, need to paint a smoker and see. And I probably will soon. I'll paint part of it silver and part black, fire it up and check the heat from each section with my RayTek infrared thermometer and compare. I'll post pics and info.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 8, 2007)

Gosh can you imagine what a white smoker would look like after a few smokes? I think I'll keep mine black thank you! I'd be scrumming that bugger instead of smoking in it!


----------



## hankcamp3 (Sep 8, 2007)

Wally World sells a High Temp Paint. What you want is the 1200 Degree Paint. It's made by Rustoleum (Spelling). It's Great Stuff. I used it on my Fire Box and after 10 Smokes, It looks Brand New.

Hank


----------



## squeezy (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## squeezy (Sep 9, 2007)

Off hand do you know what colors are available?


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 9, 2007)

*WOW* did this one get deep
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Not enough for me to change the color of the smoker though


----------



## moltenone (Sep 9, 2007)

i'm going to use VHT on mine,same stuff we used on headers back in the day.

Mark


----------



## smokingeo (Apr 16, 2012)

Peculiarmike said:


> Too late. I'm started.
> It is a really hard concept for some folks to understand, BUT-
> Flat black allows infrared radiation (heat) to pass through very easily. Silver or white reflect infrared (as you said), as do polished surfaces. That is why propane tanks are silver or white, to reflect external heat and keep them cooler.
> Now, visualize this - there are two sides to a coat of paint, one you can see, the other side is against whatever is painted with the paint AND IS THE SAME COLOR. A coat of silver paint on a smoker will reflect infrared, both from the outside (from the sun for example) and from the INSIDE, from your fire - that heat is reflected back into the smoker. Therefore it helps retain that heat inside your smoker and helps you use less fuel. Black, on the other hand, allows infrared to readily pass through it. So the heat inside your smoker is passing right through to the atmosphere.
> ...


Makes total sense to me. Can you get hi-temp spray paint in silver, i.e. automotive?


----------

